# Found a Mamiya ZM Quartz



## gryffinwings (Nov 29, 2018)

So, with my browsing craigslist, facebook market, and offerup, I found this Mamiya ZM 35mm camera with the winder and flash for $20, seller didn't know if it worked and didn't know how to get it working so I took the gamble and met the seller and did the basics to see if the camera at least just needed new batteries, the camera alone working would make the trip worth it, and lo and behold, fresh batteries brought the old girl to life. I bought the camera and tonight I worked on the winder and the flash, main culprits were battery corrosion, nothing a little DeoxIT and a toothbrush couldn't handle, and I got the winder functioning, frosting on the cake. The flash unfortunately wasn't working, not sure what the problem is, I'll have to look at it some more to see if I can get it working. Sorry, I had to conduct share and tell. Here is a picture of my find:


----------



## compur (Nov 30, 2018)

Nice find. These are hard to find cameras with good lenses.


----------



## webestang64 (Nov 30, 2018)

If memory serves that was the last 35mm camera Mamiya made. 1982?


----------



## gryffinwings (Nov 30, 2018)

compur said:


> Nice find. These are hard to find cameras with good lenses.



I wasn't even sure how rare these are, the 35mm f2.8 lens seems in decent working order, although it could use some lubrication, it's not completely smooth through the focusing range and feels like it's a little gummed up. I'll be taking it out today to test it before I take it in for the basic maintenance, cleaning and lubrication. I'd be sending it in first but my Nikon EM decided to quit on me, I think something go knocked loose and I'd rather it get repaired than thrown away, if I get it fixed at least I know the condition of it, another used one would be as problematic.



webestang64 said:


> If memory serves that was the last 35mm camera Mamiya made. 1982?



Seems to be, looks like 35mm wasn't something they could keep up with due to financial struggles, but at least they kept up with medium format.


----------

